# Did You Know?



## ElementX (Jul 3, 2014)

Why, Game Freak? Why?


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 3, 2014)

I'd just have been happy if field moves had a separate menu from battle moves. That would be so nice. 

ABOLISH HM SLAVERY!


----------



## Xeogran (Jul 3, 2014)

Is this a beta screenshot or just some hack?
Because Infernape and Luxray in Ruby/Sapphire ?

I'm calling bullshit on this one.


----------



## ElementX (Jul 3, 2014)

Yeah I noticed that afterwards too. I just think the site needed an image to go with the text so they grabbed a pic from a hacked game.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 10, 2014)

I've never had a problem with the six-party system or the four-move system--sans HMs.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 22, 2014)

Sunrider said:


> I'd just have been happy if field moves had a separate menu from battle moves. That would be so nice.
> 
> ABOLISH HM SLAVERY!



Co-sign. **


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 23, 2014)

I don't really mind having six Pokemon on your party, I think those are enough. Sure, wouldn't mind being able to use more attacks but it's not something that important anyway.


----------



## ElementX (Jul 23, 2014)

The six party system works, they just need to implement other battle styles into the main game more effectively. 

However, having more than four moves would be fantastic and would add a lot to the metagame.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 23, 2014)

While I hate the 4ms of certain pokemon, it would take a lot away from the competitive metagame. I do wish they would make HM not take up a move slot.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jul 24, 2014)

Having more than 4 moveslots would be a headache competitive wise. It would be cool if HMs worked like they do in the Mystery Dungeon series though.


----------



## Island (Jul 25, 2014)

I'd like the games to work so that as long as you had the HMs and something that could use them, you could use them outside of battle.

As for more than four moves, no thanks. Competitive play is important, and having more than four possible moves could be disastrous, especially for species with a lot of potential moves.

Having six in a team is somewhat of a tradition in the series. It also makes team building that much more important. With six, you can cover all types and then some, but with more, you're setting up for some versatility that can make the games a _lot_ easier than they should be.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jul 25, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I've never had a problem with the six-party system or the four-move system--sans HMs.



Pretty much this.


----------

